# Lost my husband today



## debbie in seattle (May 19, 2018)

He gave a good fight but Mesothelioma was too much for him.   I will always love him and wonder how I will continue.


----------



## helenbacque (May 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your husband Debbie, I've been thinking about you both lately....hugs, my friend. :rose:


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2018)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 19, 2018)

Aww, Deb.  I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss, Deb.   :rose:


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss Debbie!


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2018)

Can't imagine that kinda loss

sorry Deb


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## john19485 (May 19, 2018)

Sorry for your lost Deb, please post, and remember we do care about you, all your friends on this board wish you the best, now you have a lot of things to take care of, remember it will be over soon , and you will have time to grieve.


----------



## IKE (May 19, 2018)

Very sorry Debbie.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 19, 2018)

Adding my prayers for you as well, and sending you a hug for comfort, Debbie. I know that you were expecting this; but it just never makes it any easier, and I pray for God to help you through this sad time in your life.


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

Oh Debbie, its been a tough battle and hard on you both. Please accept my sympathy and know prayer has been offered for your comfort and strength. We're still here for you, so talk and remember and share these things with us, anytime. Bless you and the family.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2018)

I'm so sorry Debbie..You are a strong woman and will make it.  I have.


----------



## KingsX (May 19, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> He gave a good fight but Mesothelioma was too much for him.   I will always love him and wonder how I will continue.




So sorry for your great loss.

 Take time to mourn.  Live one day at a time. 

The overwhelming sadness will get better with time.

.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2018)

My deepest condolences on your loss, Debbie.


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2018)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your precious husband, Debbie.  God bless......


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2018)

Oh, Debbie, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please take care of yourself.  We're all thinking about you.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2018)

Debbie, my heart goes out to you.  I wish you strength...


----------



## Matrix (May 19, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, Debbi. Mesothelioma is so deadly.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> He gave a good fight but Mesothelioma was too much for him.   I will always love him and wonder how I will continue.



Oh, debbie, I am so sorry for your loss.  I just have no words . . . except the oft-abused ones that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Traveler (May 19, 2018)

My condolences on your loss.  Your husbands pain is over. let's hope he is in a better place.


----------



## terry123 (May 19, 2018)

Just saw this Deb and so sorry to hear that he passed.  Sending prayers to you.


----------



## Pam (May 20, 2018)

Very sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Warrigal (May 20, 2018)

My heart goes out to you, Debbie, and I hope that you will find comfort, healing and strength in great measure.
Look after yourself and keep in contact with your friends and those who care about you.


----------



## Kadee (May 20, 2018)

My heart go’s out the you as well Debbie


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2018)

Oh Debbie....this is awful for you, even though you knew it was inevitable.

Extending deep and heartfelt  sympathy to you and your  family in this very sorrowful  time for you all...


----------



## Wren (May 20, 2018)

Thinking of you at this sad time  debbie


----------



## hearlady (May 20, 2018)

I'm very sorry Debbie. It will be hard but you will get through. Take one day at a time and reach out to others.


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2018)

My condolences Debbie. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raven (May 20, 2018)

Sincere sympathy to you Debbie and to your family.
I lost my husband a year and a half ago and it's a very hard adjustment.
Your husband is at peace and now you need to take care of yourself.
Hugs.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 20, 2018)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your husband.....take care of yourself.


----------



## StarSong (May 20, 2018)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Debbie.  May God hold you especially closely during this very difficult time.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

My condolences Debbie. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinkles (May 20, 2018)

prayers being sent your way  debbie----sorry for your loss


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2018)

Dear  Debbie,  You have my sincere  sympathy.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 20, 2018)

Sorry for you loss, Debbie. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 20, 2018)

Debbie,so sorry to learn about your husband,sending deepest sympathy to you.I'll be keeping you&family in my nightly prayers Sue


----------



## teacherterry (May 20, 2018)

I am so very sorry.  I have lost 3 close friends the last few years and have wondered how it would be if I had to go on without my DH. Of course none of us get a choice.


----------



## Getyoung (May 20, 2018)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 20, 2018)

If Tomorrow Starts Without Me…

If tomorrow starts without me, and I’m not here to see,
If the sun should rise you find your eyes all filled with tears for me;
I wish so much you wouldn’t cry the way you did today,
While thinking of the many things we didn’t get to say.
I know how much you love me, as much as I love you
And each time that you think of me, I know you’ll miss me too.
But when tomorrow starts without me please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name and took me by the hand.
He said my place was ready, in heaven far above
And that I’d have to leave behind all those I dearly love. 
But as I turned and walked away a tear fell from my eye.
For all my life I’d always thought, I didn’t want to die.
I had so much to live for, so much left yet to do.
It seemed almost impossible that I was leaving you.
I thought of all the yesterdays the good ones and the bad.
I thought of all the love we shared, and all the fun we had.
If I could relive yesterday, just even for a while,
I’d say goodbye and kiss you and maybe see you smile.
But then I fully realized that this could never be,
For emptiness and memories would take the place of me.
When I thought of worldly things I might miss come tomorrow
I thought of you and when I did my heart was filled with sorrow.
When I walked through heavens gates I felt so much at home.
God looked down and smiled at me from his great golden throne
He said, “This is eternity and all I’ve promised you”
Today your life on earth has passed but here life starts anew.
I promise no tomorrow, but today will always last
And since each day is the same there’s no longing for the past.
You have been so faithful so trusting and so true.
Though there were times you did some things you knew you shouldn’t do.
You have been forgiven and now at last you’re free.
So won’t you come and take my hand and share my life with me?
So when tomorrow starts with out me don’t think we’re far apart,
For every time you think of me, I’m right here in your heart. ​Author: David Romano


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2018)

So sorry for your loss Debbie, Prayers for you and your family. May God wrap you in his comfort.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 20, 2018)

Lost mine 12 years ago last month to a very fast moving brain cancer.
May God hold you in his loving arms and give you strength and comfort to get through this.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 20, 2018)

Please when you can let us know how you are doing, Debbie...I know it's hard now but when you can just a few lines to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 21, 2018)

Condolences 

May he rest in peace and you stay strong.


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

My condolences Debbie. 

It will be 14 yrs next month for me.  I hope you're not alone and have support, it was a lifesaver for me.


----------



## KingsX (May 21, 2018)

.

It's been almost five years since I lost my only child.

I liked this song before... and now it has special meaning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ9j3dhZ6ys

.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (May 21, 2018)

My deepest condolences on your loss, Debbie.

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 21, 2018)

I've been away from the forum for a few weeks. I just saw your post. So very sorry for your loss Debbie. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 21, 2018)

Debbie, I'm a new member, but sending you my sincere sympathy.


----------



## burghgrl203 (May 22, 2018)

My heart aches for your loss dear Debbie... may you find tremendous 
Peace in memories shared and great comfort in your faith... heartfelt sympathies to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HazyDavey (May 23, 2018)

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up here lately, very sorry to read about your loss.
My Condolences to you and your family.
Take Care.


----------

